# Endoscopic Nissen fundoplication



## Alisa Dinneen

Can anyone tell me the correct cpt code for _Endoscopic _ Nissen fundoplication?  My feeling is to use the unlisted esophagus procedure code 43499 and send notes.

Thank you for any ideas,
Alisa


----------



## hairey

The correct code for this is 43280. If you read the procedure it says Nissen in parenthesis. I use this code alot so I am familiar with it.  Hope this is helpful.
Jodee Bailey
Surgical Associates


----------



## jaimewicklund

I disagree. I would use the unlisted esophagus code as initially suggested. the 43280 is specific to a laparoscopic approach. If the surgeon does it endoscopically then the requirements to use 43280 have not been met.


----------



## rroberts@selfregional.org

what ICD -procedure code is used


----------

